# Alum HOT



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Fished Alum Friday evevning and This morning being monday. Had what I call a "Alum Power Hour" Friday evening couldn't keep the eyes off. Had my first double ever and they were both over 16 so that was exciting. I had 12 keeper size and a handful of throwbacks even though I threw all back. This morning was the first decent morning bite I have had this year slippy and I boated 12 or so in a few hours then I had to get off. Talked to some other fellas that looked like quality fishermen and they had caught seven using shad raps. We used jigs and honestly color didn't matter. We used white,pink,green,chartreuse,milktruese, yellow,and prolly the rest of the rainbow all were productive. Slippy kept a few fish we caught today so he can share if he wants. The retrieve was more critical then color. fish were in a wide range of depths between 6 inches and 12 feet. water temp was 73.2-73.6.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Wrong forum Trevor...in here we talk of big eyes over 20 inches  just messin with ya.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

you're having better luck than me. Trolled shad raps and harnesses for 3 hours on Friday morning in the 1.5-1.7 speed range and didn't pick up any eyes. Caught a smallmouth, largemouth and white bass. 

Headed out at 7:00 pm on Sunday night and trolled for a couple hours and picked up a handful of crappie and two eye's in the 14 inch range....

all fish went back in.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes Kevin it was the wrong forum and here in central ohio we do not have walleyes but if we did I would dominate you. Ill give you Lake erie sice you placed in the top ten on The Flw. lol just kidding. I have turned into a fishing Zombie like you said I would. I have fished everyday for like 2 straight months. Fishing has been fantastic this year on erie, hoover, alum, indian. Anyways, we need to hook up soon I have a tournament up there on the 6th.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I think your out to deep you will catch more saugeyes if you fish bass style right now. In my opinion.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I'm defintely not a inland lake fisherman, I'm sure I can catch a few like I have in the past but not like you that's for sure, I'm a big water troller period. 

Give me a buzz I'll help where I can.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

You were blessed to be born next to paradise and my favorite place on this earth. Oneday I will live next door and we can be the Ohio version of "GRUMPY OLD MEN". Good luck catch a lot and just save the state record for me and stay unmarried. Trust me on this!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wanda must be suffering from too much sun, too many beers, and too little sleep. We went fishing on Saturday and Tuesday (today). Unfortunately saturday I missed the action, and got to alum just in time to hear what a great day it was and stand on the shore and land a few bluegill. Today was great though. This time of year I think I can kinda keep up with him. Come July and August I'll be crying about all the fish I'm not catching while he's racking them up. Here are the pictures of the fish we kept today. There were plenty more. I think we landed everything alum has to offer today except carp and muskie.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> Wanda must be suffering from too much sun, too many beers, and too little sleep. We went fishing on Saturday and Tuesday (today). Unfortunately saturday I missed the action, and got to alum just in time to hear what a great day it was and stand on the shore and land a few bluegill. Today was great though. This time of year I think I can kinda keep up with him. Come July and August I'll be crying about all the fish I'm not catching while he's racking them up. Here are the pictures of the fish we kept today. There were plenty more. I think we landed everything alum has to offer today except carp and muskie.


I hate reading this!!! as I didn't want to fight the weekend holiday crowd that looked like friday night was showing up....great report!!! sad I missed some good action on the saugeyes I knew I should have went when a friend called and wanted to go
may go tomarrow if the weather is good???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The saugeye are VERY shallow right now. There is tons of shad fry, bass and crappie fry..........it's literally a minnow smorgasbord in the shallows right now.........and that's where the saugeye are.

Yeah, yeah..........I know I only caught two, but hey.........I was boatless and targeting crappie.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I will be out for sure have a scarlet and gray lund come say hi. I might be by myself tomorrow. Steve am I fishing with anyone tomorrow my brain is gone. Nice pictures im glad you know how to load those things because I cant even take pictures. I wonder sometimes how I made it through college.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a meeting from 730 -1130. So I'm out. I think Chef has to work. Your cousin's in Dayton. I think your solo tomorrow


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone up for some eyes tommorow night ?


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Wanda,

What's the retrieve that's working? I just got my boat ready & it's my busy season (I sell A/C's) so I'm working lots of hours & when I can get off work & go I want to catch 'em!

Thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

did i read 6" wow somebody figured it out. Great job Wanda. Still might need to go a little shallower though!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

When I was there crappie fishing on Monday night I got a snag right by shore. I headed in to get it untangled and forgot I still had a minnow in the water. I got right up to shore and then my rod tip went under the canoe. I grabbed it just in time and pulled up. Got a good glimpse of the saugeye and the 4lb test snapped. Drag was way too tight. He was in less than a foot of water. I think I've had my fill of crappies for a while so its time to switch to some saugeye.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on going shallow....guess that's why I haven't been so successful as I have been trying to stay in the 6-12 ft of water . Are you casting cranks and harnesses? Slow or fast retrieve? 

Hope to see you on the water this summer....if you see me stop and say hi....I'll be in a 20 ft duck brown Lund Alaskan.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Though we had some success trolling harnesses in 10 - 16' of water last week I told the guy I was fishing with that there were probably alot more fish shallow than where we were fishing. He's not a jig fisherman, though, and we were in his boat. 
Fished a spot last evening while wading and picked up 4 eyes with a jig and crawler. Water was 4-7 foot. 
The deeper water harness bite will get alot better in 3 weeks or so. We've always done well last week of June and first week of July. About the time the thermocline sets up.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Last week we were getting them in 12-18feet this week they had moved in considerably. We caught some right on shore and some as deep as twelve. Marked some deeper,but they didn't seem hungry. Wanda and I were using jig and twister for all of our fish. I tipped mine with a nightcrawler, but we caught the same number of fish. We were getting them consistently with jig and twister, so we didn't change up. The guys we ran into were catching just as many as us when we spoke to them, and were using purely crankbaits.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That shallow, huh?

Sweet :-D this weekend I'll get out in the boat and throw flies at the bank then. I've wanted a saugeye on the fly for a while now... and now maybe I'll get one!


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

slim reread my post I didnt say six feet I said six inches of water. Now you can be proud.


----------



## kevinandjulie (Apr 5, 2009)

" is inches ' is feet slim said inches


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

slippy fishes way slower than I do with pauses. I work on lots of retrieve motions until I can find one that works. Yesterday a long cast with a medium speed retrieve with a 2 second stop then a slow drag back to medium speed worked the best. The guys that were fishing cranks were quick reeling no stops hesitations just bass guys. Thats how they no how to fish and this time of year it works on almost every species. A few fish hit on the drop as soon as I casted but I lost both but for sure saugeye. You will catch lots of fish saugeye,crappie,cats whitebass smallmouth largemouth and even the occasional bluegill.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

st.slippy said:


> Wanda must be suffering from too much sun, too many beers, and too little sleep. We went fishing on Saturday and Tuesday (today). Unfortunately saturday I missed the action, and got to alum just in time to hear what a great day it was and stand on the shore and land a few bluegill. Today was great though. This time of year I think I can kinda keep up with him. Come July and August I'll be crying about all the fish I'm not catching while he's racking them up. Here are the pictures of the fish we kept today. There were plenty more. I think we landed everything alum has to offer today except carp and muskie.


Wow! Look at that!!!!!!!!!!!! Saugeyes galore and you got crappie galore to. I know where I'm heading with my bait bucket and stringer for sure.

You guys were slaying em!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

what is the water temp up at Alum?

Is it safe to say that the crappie are just now spawning at Alum?

Here where I live in southwest ohio the crappie spawn is about over, if not over completely.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

water temp is right around 70....some places more and some less....varies a couple degreeze...and depends on time of day...mine is from surface temp only....and haven't been since friday...


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

water temp is 73.5


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

no one ever said I was smart. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Did not get boat out cause weather was iffy,so hit a cove and a point couple hours before dark at Alum. Was busy all evening with crappies and saugeyes. Jig and twister steady reeled with a pause every now and then was working well. Caught bunch of crappies and then at a gravel area hit 2 fat 17" saugeyes in foot to 2 foot water,was watching them boil on minnows shallow. Then moved to a rocky point with 3-5 foot water on top and drop into 10-12 foot water. most were right on edge of drop caught another 8 saugeyes there and headed out before dark. Lost a nice 3-4 pound smallie there as well. Kept 6 nice eaters biggest was 18 1/2" good night for being stuck on shore.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

nice work slim. Not bad period. I'm amazed at how many you pull from shore. This time of year I get it a little, but those are good numbers anyway you put it


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

was out this morning wasted time with jigs and couldn't get much to go switched over to cranks and the livewell was quickly full.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

How deep did you find the action?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Went out last evening and hit 4 on a rap in about 20 minutes. Thought I was going to have a great night but that was it. Tried Jig/crawler, Vibee and other cranks but no more eyes, just the usual others. Was wading.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

4-8ft was the depth for me today, I was cranking quickly and the fish were striking hard. Found all keepers in the same pocket. Wish I could of stayed longer but tommorrow is another day. The fishing seems to be pretty easy right now just a matter of finding what they want. I recomend not over fishing an area if there not there move on.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i'm gonna try it tommorow white and blue landau stop and say hey


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stopped about 9:30 to alum hit a point i have been doing well at got there and right away started smacking largemouth Smallmouth and 8 saugeyes with 4 being keepers in the 18-20" range. All hity a berkley frenzy firetiger crank steady reel banging off the rocks. Wished i would have got there earlier soon as clouds broke up so did bite.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

got bored of fishing same areas so went to fish new territory found big varieties of fish today you name it and I prolly caught it. The cats are hitting like crazy hard too. Got a medium sized 35 inch Muskie man those things fight, caught the biggest whitebass I have ever seen funny thing is the lure was coming out of water when she hit. Got another 6 eyes 8 large mouth 3 samllies a handful of crappie 1 carp 7 catfish 2 bluegill 5 more witebass and I think thats about all. Talked to a guy who claimed he got a seven pound eye off the rocks in 3 foot of water using a spinner bait. All my fish came from 3-8feet of water near shore. Lots of people fishing deep dont know why. I was out for only 4 hours and caught my moneys worth.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

oh ya all fish went back and the biggest eye was a small fish ohio 21.5 incher caught in a shallow bay near the beach. Never fished there before and man did she fight like crazy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Trevor nice seeing you again this evening. Well ended up slow but 3 keepers biggest 21" others 17-18" with 4 other dinks. Saugeyes shut off but crappies and white bass as well as largemouth,Smallmouth,Rockbass,Muskie, catfish kept rest of evening rather interesting. Could not buy a fish on crank this evening all on 1/8th ounce jig chartruese tail slow reeled would not touch it hopped. Weather keeps playing with the fish and where they want to locate themselves. Oh yeah all fish hooked from shore. Good Fishing be safe!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wanda and I are heading out today as soon as we move all his stuff to his new place. Hopefully the fish are settling. I heard yesterdays the bite was inconsistent. I guess we'll put in the time to figure them out, as long as we can hammer out this move. Good luck to anyone who's fishing. Hope to see you out there. Glad to hear you got several slim. I love saugeye fishing, but sometimes its fun to see just how many species you can pick up in an outing. I like pulling everything in except maybe the crappie and bluegill.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

It was a tough bite yesterday. Far different than it has been. We couldn't find the saugeye almost anywhere. We ended up with a few bass, white bass, a musky, a few crappie. Right at the end of the day we finally pulled 3 saugeye as the sun was going down. Then some idiot runs through the no wake zone and everywhere with his speed boat. This thing was so loud and he was gunning it by a bunch of shore fisherman. That pretty much ended our night, before we decided to go off on the idiot. Here's a couple of pics, everything went back.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

here are trevor's fish from today. He has to wait till his other buddy is on the boat to get the good ones this time. He said he caught almost 20 today. plplplplplpplpl


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice i did not get out this weekend on boat but did stop at spot this evening. Lot of waves and boats but still got 5 keepers 4 around 18" other was 17". All on jigs this time would not hit crank. But that has been the case lately crank bite good in morning thru afternoon and jig bite better toward dark. Hope to get out with couple guys tomorrow afternoon evening and hit some if wind and rain is not to bad.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

where do you get your berkely frenzy's?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I know I've seen them at kmart in reynoldsburg here, and I think at Dick's


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I got mine in ashland at fin fur feather. Wish i would have bought more they were doing a clear out at 2.00 each.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

is it true that they were discontinued?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

saw them yesterday at kmart


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

where was that kmart located?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

there are several different models of frenzy so you should probably find out what style before you go buying someone out.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

its not like im going in there not knowing what im looking for


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

kmart at brice and main


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went out 06-09 for about 2 hours. Just got the boat out of the shop and needed to make sure it was Erie ready. We trolled a few lures but I guess Alum isn't used to drift socks or drag bags lol. We couldn't get a hit. I have never put in at Alum before and probably never at the main marina again. I swear those are the steepest ramps I have ever seen. 3 hours after I get the boat out of the shop back on the trailer it goes and to my surprise busted a bunk board. Still a great day on the lake.


----------

